# petit(e)



## MC Cartier

Hello to all,

When someone tells you that you are 'petit(e)' is it more likely to mean 'short' or 'skinny'?

Thanks in advance for your help!

MC Cartier


----------



## Bobbum

I'm not French but am pretty sure _petit_ refers to stature. Skinny would be _maigre._


----------



## VincentTerence

It means short.


----------



## istanza

Well, it means "short" indeed, but we often use it meaning, maybe not _skinny_, but "slim".

Ex: Elle mange plein de chocolat et pourtant elle est toute petite!

(which is normally a compliment )


----------



## VincentTerence

Ce que vous dites concerne le Québec. Peut-être un peu l'influence de l'anglais?:  "_she is petite"._
En France "petit" veut dire "petit" et dire "elle est petite" n'est pas un compliment, c'est une constation. "Petit" means "short".


----------



## istanza

VincentTerence said:


> Ce que vous dites concerne le Québec. Peut-être un peu l'influence de l'anglais?:  "_she is petite"._
> En France "petit" veut dire "petit" et dire "elle est petite" n'est pas un compliment, c'est une constation. "Petit" means "short".



Vous avez raison, c'est beaucoup plus utilisé au Québec et j'ai hésité à envoyer le commentaire sans plus d'explication mais je l'ai pourtant entendu en France à plusieurs reprises, dans le sens de "menue" (au restaurant en commandant un 2è dessert )

Celà dit, il est vrai que ça peut parfois prendre une tournure condescendante ("la p'tite Canadieeeeenne")

Mais je m'égare. Let's say for Mc Cartier's sake, that yes, _petite_ means "short"


----------



## MC Cartier

Thanks for your help Vincent Terence and Istanza! I'm relieved that 'petit' can be used in two different ways.


----------



## Nicomon

VincentTerence said:


> Ce que vous dites concerne le Québec. Peut-être un peu l'influence de l'anglais?: "_she is petite"._
> En France "petit" veut dire "petit" et dire "elle est petite" n'est pas un compliment, c'est une constatation. "Petit" means "short".


Désolée pour la réponse tardive. 

_Petite_, en anglais, signifie de très petite taille. _Very small _par opposition à _large_ et cette utilisation est dérivée du français... pas le contraire. 

McCartier a écrit : If someone tells you that you are _petite_. 

À mon avis, une personne qui n'est pas grande (_short_) le sait. Mais il se peut qu'elle se trouve dodue, alors qu'elle ne l'est pas. 
Alors, si j'entendais _vous êtes petite_, je  comprendrais _petite_ dans le sens de _small/slim_, donc _menue/mince_.  

Exemple : _Tu peux te permettre ce gros morceau de gâteau, tu es toute petite. _


> Dont les dimensions sont inférieures à la moyenne. Petit de la taille, des hanches.


 Québécois, ça? Je ne crois pas.


----------



## VincentTerence

Désolé, je ne comprends rien à ce que vous dites. Petit n'est ni un compliment, ni un reproche.


----------



## OLN

MC Cartier said:


> Thanks for your help Vincent Terence and Istanza! I'm relieved that 'petit' can be used in two different ways.


In France, _petite _means either short or young (and therefore not fully grown up).
Now if you want to be specific about a small volume, you can say : petits pieds, poitrine menue, hanches étroites, jambes minces, bras fins, taille fine, épaules étroites, etc.
A small size in clothes (petite taille) implies a short height and a slim waist.

_Vous êtes petite_ à une femme adulte ne peut que vouloir dire : _votre taille (en hauteur) est inférieure à la moyenne_, à moins que la personne pense que vous ne comprendrez pas _mince _ou _menue_.


----------



## VincentTerence

Oui, au pays du Petit Caporal et du Grand Charles (Napoléon et de Gaulle) "petit" n'est pas connoté (ni péjoratif, ni laudatif). On voudra bien m'excuser d'avoir imaginé que parfois le français du Québec était influencé par l'anglais.


----------



## Nicomon

VincentTerence said:


> Désolé, je ne comprends rien à ce que vous dites. Petit n'est ni un compliment, ni un reproche.


Comprend... qui veut bien faire l'effort de comprendre.

Tu as suggéré que c'était peut-être sous l'influence de l'anglais "_petite_" qu'on dit _petite _pour _small/slim_ au Québec. Ce à quoi j'ai répondu qu'à mon avis, c'est plutôt l'anglais _petite_ qui est dérivé du français.

Je n'ai mentionné ni compliment, ni reproche. J'ai simplement écrit que je comprendrais _vous êtes petite_ comme _mince/menue_... adjectifs je comprendrais aussi. 

Je ne dirais pas à un homme ou une femme _*vous* êtes_ _petit(e) _en parlant de sa taille verticale. Parce qu'en principe, je ne lui apprendrais rien. J'imagine mal quelqu'un dire à Napoléon : _*Vous *êtes petit_. 

Comme istanza l'a écrit, pour moi _petit(e)_ - en parlant de dimensions - a deux sens. Celui dont l'antonyme est _grand_ (surtout) mais aussi celui dont l'antonyme est _gros_. 
Comme dans _petits os/gros os_. _Petit gabarit. _


----------



## istanza

Et puis il est faux de dire que _petit _n'est pas connoté en France... Il peut l'être, et ce, dans plusieurs sens, négatifs comme positifs.

Deux exemples tirés du PETIT Robert:

u (1666) (Condescendant, méprisant ou exprimant la familiarité)  Qu'est-ce qu'elle veut la petite dame ? Une petite bonne. Il n'y a que sa petite  personne qui compte. Petit misérable. Quelle petite garce ! Petit  con !
u (Affectueux; après un possessif) Mon  petit mari. Ma petite maman. Mon petit chéri. Mon petit poulet.  « Ma petite Lisbeth […]  – Je ne suis ni Lisbeth, ni votre petite, je vous prie d'être convenable » (Cocteau).


----------



## VincentTerence

istanza said:


> Et puis il est faux de dire que _petit _n'est pas connoté en France....


comme vous voulez!


----------



## Mauricet

> comme vous voulez!


Voyons, VT,  istanza  a  donné  des exemples  qui ne sont pas contestables ! En revanche, il est vrai que "elle est petite" au sens de "elle est mince" est un québécisme, incompris en France. Et que ça leur soit revenu via l'anglais "she is petite" (qui ne peut venir que du français, forcément) me semble une hypothèse plausible.


----------



## VincentTerence

Notre ami Istanza donne deux exemples: un "Condescendant, méprisant"  et l'autre "Affectueux", nous sommes donc lui et moi bien d'accord. Je ne suis pas assez intelligent pour dire si "petit" est, en soi, un réproche ou un compliment. Bien sûr que quand une mère dit: "Mon petit" c'est affectueux (et quand elle dit "mon grand" aussi)


----------



## Nicomon

Mauricet said:


> En revanche, il est vrai que "elle est petite" au sens de "elle est mince" est un québécisme, incompris en France.


 Québécisme, peut-être. Mais incompris? 

Si je reprends mon exemple : _Tu peux te permettre (de manger) ce gros morceau de gâteau, tu es toute petite_... allez-vous vraiment comprendre "you're short"? 
Je me permets d'en douter.  Quant à l'origine, je n'ai pas la réponse officielle, mais je ne crois pas que cela vienne du « petite » anglais. 
Ce pourrait très bien être un usage maintenant désuet en France, mais pas au Québec. 

Extrait du TLFI, sous *Académie, 8e édition* - c'est moi qui souligne


> Qui n'atteint pas les dimensions des autres êtres de la même espèce, des autres choses du même genre.
> En ce sens il* s'oppose à Grand, et aussi à Gros*, selon le cas*.*
> _Un petit homme. Un petit chien. Un petit cheval. C'est un homme de petite taille. *De petites proportions. *_


----------



## Mauricet

Nicomon said:
			
		

> Si je reprends mon exemple : _Tu peux te permettre (de manger) ce gros morceau de gâteau, tu es toute petite_... allez-vous vraiment comprendre "you're short"?


Non, mais nous ne comprenons pas du tout ! A moins de pouvoir interpréter comme "tu es très très jeune" ... Et on ne le dirait jamais, on dirait "tu es toute mince".


----------



## Nicomon

Et pourtant, istanza a écrit au post 6 :


> ... mais je l'ai pourtant entendu en France à plusieurs reprises, dans le sens de "menue" (au restaurant en commandant un 2è dessert)


  Ça ne devait pas être dans la région de Grenoble.


----------



## samkuds

In french, "petit" means "small".


----------



## MC Cartier

As I understand it, 'petit' can mean both 'short' and 'slim' - let's leave it at that!

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Mauricet

In France, someone who is short and slim will be called _petit(e)_. Someone who is short and fat will be called _petit_ as well, and _gros_. Someone who is tall and slim will *never* be called _petit(e)_. And this is valid from Brest to Strasbourg and from Calais to Perpignan.

In Québec, they speak QF (Québec French), quite another story ...


----------



## ladyk

En tant que française, je n’ai jamais entendu le mot “petite“ utilisé comme voulant dire “mince, menu“. D’ailleurs, lorsque je suis arrivée aux USA, j’ai mis du temps à comprendre que lorsque l’on me disait “ You are petite“ , it was actually a compliment! 

Pour reprendre l’exemple du restaurant, je dirait “menue/fine“ et non “petite“

{I agree completly with Mauricet}


----------



## VincentTerence

Absolument Mauricet! et même à Dunkerque et jusquà Bonifacio.


----------



## Nicomon

Mauricet said:


> Someone who is tall and slim will *never* be called _petit(e)_.
> In Québec, they speak QF (Québec French), quite another story ...


 Understood. You wouldn't say it. But I find it hard to believe that it wouldn't even be understood in a context like my example with the huge piece of cake. 
There is a reason why MC Cartier asked. And it is probably because he/she had reasons to believe (wherever he/she heard it) that it could mean both. 

In Quebec - except may be in Montreal where it is very anglicized - French isn't that different, as far as vocabulary goes. Because after all... our first Ancestors came from France.  It is mostly the accent that's different.  Pour la petite histoire, *voir ici*



OLN said:


> A small size in clothes (petite taille) implies a short height and a slim waist.


 And in America, someone tall and slim can very well buy a small size skirt. So to me, _petit(e)_ = either _short_ or _small_. 

Je ne traduirais pas « petits os » par "short bones".


----------



## Mauricet

En français aussi, une personne grande et mince portera des chemises de petite "taille". Ca ne fera pas qualifier la personne de _petite_. Sauf au Québec (que nous aimons tous, s'il est permis de le dire).


----------



## Liketheleaf

Petite veut dire menue,fine en anglais mais n'a pas du tout ce sens en français même pas dans la région de Grenoble 
Si quelqu'un te dit: "Tu es petite", on dirait d'ailleurs plutôt: "Tu es trop petite" ou "Tu es encore petite" , this means you're too young to do/understand something


----------



## multae gentes

J'ai l'impression que tout le monde a raison ! 

Bien sûr, *en langage précis ou soutenu*, petit ne se réfère qu'à la taille, et d'autres adjectifs (mince, menu, maigre ...) permettent de dire "le contraire de gros".

Mais *nous ne parlons pas toujours en choisissant nos mots avec soin*. C'est pourquoi l'emploi du mot "petit(e)" comme contraire de "gros(se)" ou "gras(se)", n'est pas rare, à tort ou à raison, dans la conversation courante, surtout si le contexte évite toute confusion.

*Il s'agit plus ici de langage relâché que d'euphémisme*. Il en va différemment lorsque nous disons d'une grosse dame qu'elle est "forte", mais cette discussion relèverait d'un autre fil.


----------



## Nicomon

multae gentes said:


> Mais *nous ne parlons pas toujours en choisissant nos mots avec soin*. C'est pourquoi l'emploi du mot "petit(e)" comme contraire de "gros(se)" ou "gras(se)", n'est pas rare, à tort ou à raison, dans la conversation courante, surtout si le contexte évite toute confusion.


Merci multua gentes. Il me semblait bien que ce serait compris en France aussi.


----------

